# Bloody Mess Drop Dead - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/10/18)

They have arrived just in time for Halloween. The limited edition Bloody Mess is now in stock at Sir Vape.




Also those that have asked us why the did not release a gold version of the Drop Dead well guess what they did  and they have landed. Damn don't they look classy.





Grab one of these limited edition versions while stocks last!!!

*CLICK HERE TO GRAB ONE *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

Got mine @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Got mine @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 149945



And? 
What's it like?
We need the feedback @Paul33 !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

Silver said:


> And?
> What's it like?
> We need the feedback @Paul33 !!!


Hands down the best RDA I’ve used to date. Airflow is sublime and flavour is on point!

It’s benched my OG goon and I love me my OG goon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

